# Richard Capel on reading scripture in its transcriptions and translations



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 1, 2021)

... If this be granted that those who were commanded to _search the Scriptures,_ and commended for _searching the Scriptures,_ did not, could not search the _Original_ _Hebrew,_ what shall we think then? No other can be imagined but some Translations, which they did understand, _Syriac, Chaldee,_ but chiefly the _Greek_ Translation, which the most, if not all, understood.

But you will say, _the Translators were subject to mistake, and err, or worse, being no Prophets; and if they did understand the Hebrew, yet sith they could not come by the first Original Copy, they must needs have recourse to some transcribed Copies. Whether the Church were to repair to Translations, or to transcribed Copies, all comes to one, sith neither Transcribers nor Translators were Prophets. Very good men let them be, yet men they were, and subject to error._

May I speak my Opinion, I think when Christ said _search the Scriptures,_ he meant the Scriptures translated into Greek, and by Scriptures, the Apostles meant the Greek Translation, which tongue, if not in Christ’s time, yet in the Apostles times in a manner all did understand. Wherefore when the Apostle saith _(is given by inspiration, and is profitable)_ he means it is profitable to be read, or heard read in the Greek Translation. ...

For more, see Richard Capel on reading scripture in its transcriptions and translations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

